

Blackberry expands BBM chat app to Android and iOS - Zenst
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22529074
Good move by Blackberry.<p>Business wise it wont gain direct income, but will gain more users and with that the silly stock market market types will fall over themselfs to buy shares once this gets going and even though they are not making extra money, they will be gaiing share price.  So good for them :).<p>Old BB uses who went onto the other forms will grab this to speak with the odd old mates and it will propergate from there so will quickly gain momentum.<p>Intersting times and something they could of done ages ago as a charged for application and made from it instead of having to now jump in with free.<p>Probably do more for the share price than QNX ironicly, funny old world shares, but watch this space it is not out yet.
======
Zenst
Good move by Blackberry.

Business wise it wont gain direct income, but will gain more users and with
that the silly stock market market types will fall over themselves to buy
shares once this gets going and even though they are not making extra money,
they will be gaining share price. So good for them :).

Old BB uses who went onto the other forms will grab this to speak with the odd
old mates and it will propagate from there so will quickly gain momentum.

Interesting times and something they could of done ages ago as a charged for
application and made from it instead of having to now jump in with free.

Probably do more for the share price than QNX ironically, funny old world
shares, but watch this space it is not out yet.

